# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  NACRT PRIJEDLOGA ZAKONA O MPO IZ 2004.

## rvukovi2

Dragi forumaši evo stikam NAcrt prijedloga Zakona o MPO iz 2004. godine na prijedlog čitatelja foruma tako u raspravi o prijedlogu trenutačne vlasti o kojem se u posljednje vrijeme govori u medijima možemo kvalitetnije diskutirati.

http://www.roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti...kona_o_mpo.pdf

----------


## egemama

puh, puh prasinu s njega i drzimo mu fige!   :Smile:

----------


## Sandrino

Mislim da je vrijeme da pokušam nešto gore napraviti, jer mogu. Samo mi treba malo više vremena.  :Smile:

----------


## Blonde

Mozete li mi reci gde u ovom zakonu pise koliko pokusaja ide na trosak drzave ili se to odredjuje nekim posebnim aktima?

----------


## rvukovi2

zakonom o MPO nije reguliran broj postupaka, i toplo se nadam da nikad neće niti biti jer tome niti nije mjesto u tom zakonu.

imaš na linku ono što bi te moglo interesirati
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10348

----------


## giga

Pa zar mi uvijek moramo biti posebni  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/nov...ametak/119622/

----------


## marti_sk

Cure dali vam treba makedonski zakon o MPO koji je donesen u januari 2008 godine, mislim da je jako liberalan. Mozete ga prevesti kod neki ovlasten sudski prevodilac jer ja to ne mogu moj hrvatski nije tako dobar da mogu sama da prevedem sve pravne termine

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Cure dali vam treba makedonski zakon o MPO koji je donesen u januari 2008 godine, mislim da je jako liberalan. Mozete ga prevesti kod neki ovlasten sudski prevodilac jer ja to ne mogu moj hrvatski nije tako dobar da mogu sama da prevedem sve pravne termine


Ne bi bilo zgoreg, adut vise.

----------


## marči

> Cure dali vam treba makedonski zakon o MPO koji je donesen u januari 2008 godine, mislim da je jako liberalan. Mozete ga prevesti kod neki ovlasten sudski prevodilac jer ja to ne mogu moj hrvatski nije tako dobar da mogu sama da prevedem sve pravne termine


može link na PP ili cijeli tekst na mail neplodnost@roda.hr

----------


## reny123

Dižem temu, moguće ovaj prijedlog zakona ide na raspravu u novom sazivu Sabora.

----------

